# Dual Boiler Dimensions



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I've been thinking about a future upgrade to a Dual Boiler from a Duo Temp Pro. The main thing at this point that would make me hold off from an upgrade would be the space where I would be putting it. It would be sitting below a cabinet which is 400mm above the worktop, there is also a wall on the left and the worktop ends 405mm from this. So I'm looking to know if I could fit a Dual Boiler into this space and still be able to use the dial on the left of the machine?

I'd be grateful for help on this.

Thanks


----------



## jayjayem (Dec 13, 2018)

It would just fit... I've put a wooden box up the the left side of mine to simulate your wall. If the top left button touches the wall, the right side of the DB base would be 380mm from the wall. So you could have upto a 20mm gap with the machine still being fully on the worktop.
looking at height, the machine just fits under your wall unit, but the water filler flap rises above 400mm when open, and is about 250mm from the back wall (if machine is pushed right back to the wall). So it depends if you can pull the machine forward enough of your wall unit to fill it. The machine is 380mm deep, again measured from the back wall when fully pushed back.
Hope that helps!























Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## jayjayem (Dec 13, 2018)

The first pic is not very clear, this is a zoomed in version









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

Thank you so much for this jayjayem! Thanks for taking the time to post these pictures! You were of perfect help!


----------



## clearfish (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi @*jayjayem your pictures are great at helping to visualise how a Dual Boiler will work for me also. The dimensions Sage quote: Width 37.3cm, do you know if that is the width measurement from the edge of the water knob to the edge of the steam leaver, or is that the footprint? I too am upgrading from a Duo Temp and the worksurface I have available is so tight based on dimensions they provide, but could work! I would also have the steam leave flush against a wall (opposite to your picture), however I don't envisage that causing an issue. *

*Thanks*

*Jonathan*


----------



## jayjayem (Dec 13, 2018)

Yes that width measurement includes the water knob, so if you have 37.3cm spare then the footprint of the machine will just fit.
The water knob still operates ok when pushed against a wall, it's just a bit awkward.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## clearfish (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks you for the reply. Greatly appreciated.


----------

